

What is your biggest issue with your Linux? - sina
http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/16jwcs/what_is_your_biggest_issue_with_your_linux/

======
lifeguard
That thread depressed me, but not about Linux.

~~~
sina
I wonder why. Could you please elaborate?

